# Staffs gets organized...



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Little back ground, i'm a 21 year old, 5'11 and a *** end (currently unsure about weight but will be finding that out tomorrow.)

I'm a university student (sport science) who's been lifting in some form or other for 8 years. Mainly in the parents back garden where i built up a tidy home gym (rack, bench, BB, DB's, sand bag, flipping tire etc.)

Admittedly since September when i moved away for the first time i've not kept as strict a training plan as i would like, boozing with new friends and having a ball of a time came first... and i don't regret that, however it has left a hole that training used to fill which i'm planning on getting back now i'm settled and have a good group of people around me.

During the 8 years I've been lifting I played cricket from a young age until 18 and boxed form the age of 14 until recently. Due to boxing I've always kept my weight around 75-85 Kg. Now I've moved away for educational reasons i've decided to put boxing on the back burner at least for the time being and have some fun with lifting.

My short term goal is to shift some of this partying weight, get reasonably lean then start packing on the mass.

My split which i've been following for 3 weeks now is an 8 day split :

Chest and biceps (Core work)

Back and shoulders

Legs and tris

rest

Chest and biceps (core work)

Back and shoulders

Legs and tris

rest

My diet is restricted due to funds however i still manage to eat plenty of chicken, pork, whey, eggs, nuts and nut butters etc, a little veg (should be more!) and for carbs it tends to be cous cous.

Cardio has been done sporadically on rest days but i will be looking to get a more "formal" place for it (probably in the AM as i lift in the PM) soon. My "core work" also needs stepping back up. at the moment its a few sets of decline sit ups, hanging leg raises planks etc which is a massive step down form the stuff I've been doing for years boxing wise.

Anyways enough rambling, it's about time i started properly logging my work and sticking to my plan so here goes...

Today is back and shoulders, which i'll log later.

Cheers.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Well what a fantastic way to start this log... Not.

*Back and shoulders* (all weights in Kg's)

Deadlift (warm up only... i'll explain)

DB shoulder press ( 3 x 8 [12.5, 15, 17.5] followed by 3 x 5 [20,25,25])

Pull ups (6 x 5) weak i know

Shoulder press machine ( 5 x 10 working up to 27.5 on each arm )

DB rows ( 5 x 10 [20,25,27.5,25,25])

Hammer strength machine (3 x 10 [50,70,80])

Shrug / lat raise super set ( 5 x 10 on both 7.5 Kg for lat raises and between 25 and 35 for shrugs )

And that was that, slightly different from my normal back and shoulders, first off i feel a bit flu'd up, sore throat etc but nothing that was going to stop me training. On my second set of deads my lower back twinged so i decided to focus on the upper back and shoulder rather than risk doing my back in like i did last summer. I think this knocked me in hindsight because from there on out i felt gash. First bad work out in weeks but hey hoe, they happen and i'm not going to let it bother me.

But enough talking out of my vagina, time to strap a pair on and make some better luck next time.

Foam rolling to night to get me set for legs and Tri's next.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll keep it short, todays legs and tri's is getting swapped for tomorrows rest day, this'll mean four days training in a row however I've got a couple of free days as of tomorrow and i'm feeling rough today from the flu / fatigue.

Again **** start to my log but i know my body and my legs are getting crushed tomorrow....


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Bit late but here is yesterday's* leg workou*t:

5 min cycle to warm up along with dynamic stretching.

Warm up leg extensions (4 x 8 [30-40 Kg])

Squats (2 x 10 [bar] 5 x 10 [40,50,55,60,60])

Leg press (6 x 10 [75.95,100, 115, 120, 125] 1 x 20 [75])

Walking lunges (10 Kg in each hand 50 reps in total as fast as possible)

leg curls (5 x 10 [working up the stack] Drop sets [as many reps as poss before dropping the weight])

Still feeling rough but a solid workout, really enjoyed it and got 2 reps more on the squats than my last leg workout, little by little.

Today is chest and bis (going to do the tris i missed yesterday (pushed for time before the gym shut so got the good stuff in) looking forward to it!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Chest and arms* this evening. Proper "bro" session.

Opened up with:

B/w chest dips ( 5 x 5 followed by 8,8,6 )

Decline bench (2 x 10 [bar] 10,8,8,5,5,5 [50,60,65,70,70,70])

B/w chin ups (5 x 5 followed by 4,3 and some negative reps) Very poor!!

Incline press (5 x 10 [40,50,55,55,45] failed on the last set by 3 reps)

Hammer curls ( 5 x 8 [12.5, 15, 15, 15, 12.5])

Tricep push downs (lost count but sets of ten up and down the first half of the stack)

pec deck ( 15,10,10 again not sure what weight but way fried by then and just focused on the squeeze and stretch )

Considering i'd felt awful all day, bunged up, hot sweats, light headed etc i was pleasantly surprised when with the help of lemsip i felt good walking to the gym, felt great during the workout until the hammer curls, quickly lost energy and focus around there but over all a good workout.

As a side note i've got 60 tabs of ultra burn to use in a couple of weeks (not all of them!) never touched them before but have used quite a few pre-workout (DMAA, ECA, caffeine, Yohimbine etc) so i'm looking forward to a 14 day run off that! Which i'll also be logging!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like your doing ok, apart from the man-flu. Well done on getting your act together and resuming your training, the party life style if fun for a while but soon becomes boring.

What's your diet like, you don't want to ruin all your hard work with a poor diet. I know its difficult eating on a budget but there are ways of getting the most for your money.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Sounds like your doing ok, apart from the man-flu. Well done on getting your act together and resuming your training, the party life style if fun for a while but soon becomes boring.
> 
> What's your diet like, you don't want to ruin all your hard work with a poor diet. I know its difficult eating on a budget but there are ways of getting the most for your money.


Diets actually been fairly spot on recently. As you say money's tight but for roughly 20 quid a week i've been getting plenty of chicken, tuna, pork, eggs, cous cous (my pre-workout carb source) and then veg from a market.

Along with EVOO, PB and nuts (all which my old man got me plenty of for xmas) for the fats. + some whey, fish oil, vit C and D and zinc supps.

Average day =

AM = Whey shake, table spoon of PB, Vit C (2000 mg) Vit D (5000 I.U.) fish oil 3000 Mg

Mid morning = 3-4 eggs maybe some fried asparagus

Mid afternoon = half a pack of cous cous (Ainsley Harriott stuff on offer at asda) and a tin of tuna or chicken wings, vit C (2000 Mg)

Gym

Post workout = whey shake

last meal = usually chicken or pork and salad

Table of PB before bed.

My only pit fall has been BBQ sauce, i love the stuff and have it on too much stuff, but since i've been back training hard i've seen some real body comp improvements so i'm not to worried about the extra sugar.

The plan is to keep going as is for a week or two more before lowering the carbs further for 14 days along with AM cardio and ultra burn. Once i've shifted this "party flab" and abs start to poke through i'm going to start a lean as possible bulk.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

TODAYS LOG

REST ... cold has felt a lot better today, gagging to smash shoulders and back at the gym tomorrow.... give me some deads!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't worry about the BBQ sauce Flex Lewis has ketchup on almost everything and he's doing alright.

Where are you going to loose the carbs from ? Apart from the cous cous you don't have any.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Don't worry about the BBQ sauce Flex Lewis has ketchup on almost everything and he's doing alright.
> 
> Where are you going to loose the carbs from ? Apart from the cous cous you don't have any.


Thats a fair point, sauce and the cous cous was going to be what i dropped...something close to keto for a fortnight.

Do you think maybe i'm going too low on the carbs. Honestly I feel fine energy wise right now but maybe some post workout carbs might not hurt? :/

Also worth pointing out whilst i've not cheated in the past 3 weeks as a way to get me focused (quite and addictive / obsessive personality) I will start to have a weekly cheat meal after next week. Reason for this is i find i have to start things like this 100% or i'm likely to go off the rails with binges.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't say they are currently too low but if you do lower them still have them post workout and just leave them out on non training days. I do this and it works ok for me. A weekly cheat meal or even a cheat day wont do you any harm at all. I used to make a list of all the things I craved during the week and on sunday afternoon I would just have whatever I wanted. It helps keep you focused and makes sure you are 100% strict for the rest of the week.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I wouldn't say they are currently too low but if you do lower them still have them post workout and just leave them out on non training days. I do this and it works ok for me. A weekly cheat meal or even a cheat day wont do you any harm at all. I used to make a list of all the things I craved during the week and on sunday afternoon I would just have whatever I wanted. It helps keep you focused and makes sure you are 100% strict for the rest of the week.


Alright thanks, think i will give that a whirl myself!

And understand cheat meals wont hurt, as i say it's just a personal way to "program" myself... i've honestly not got that many cravings yet, BBQ chicken tends to satisfy me greatly haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Luckily I'm not a "sweet" person so have no real interest in chock or sweets plus I get a big bowl of cereal post workout.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Back and shoulders:*

Wide grip Pull ups (6x5 with some negatives thrown in for good measure)

Deadlifts (sets of 5 [60,80,90,100,110,120] sets of 3 [125,125,125])

Bent over rows (5 x 8 [40,50,55,60,60])

BB shoulder press (3 x 8 [30,35,40] 3 x 5 [45,50,55])

BB shrugs / back extension super set ( 5 x 10 [60,65,70,65,60] / 5 x 8 [body weight])

Lat pull down / lat raise super set (Just went up and down half of the stack with lat pull downs and used 7.5 Kg to burn out with the lat raises.)

Good session, started slow and felt stiff / slow on the deads but after that i felt strong. Cold seems to be all but gone now, just a bit of crap floating around my throat / nose .... bring on legs and tri's tomorrow!

Home made bunless burgers with salad and home made salsa tonight... lovely!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Leg's and Tri's:*

Dips (6 x 5 legs forward focus on tris)

skull crusher (5 x 10 [bar, 25, 27.5, 30, 25])

close grip bench 3 x 10 [40,50,55])

Squats (2x 10 [bar] 5 x 10 [40,50,55,60,60]) No improvement rep or weight wise but felt strong, upping weight next time!!!

Leg press (5 x 10 [75,90,100,115,125] 20,10,10 [75,75,75] )

Leg curls (sets of 8 up and down half the stack)

Leg extension (sets of 8 up and down half the stack)

Loved the leg stuff today... leg press especially , had a slightly wider than norm "stance" and really focused on a deep stretch for the first 5 sets the last 3 burn out sets i focused on not locking out at the top and keeping TUT.

Feel like i have earned my rest day!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Getting out of bed this morning was a treat.

Rest day, nothing to report... going to shoot for as little carbs as possible.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Worth logging that after bumping my carbs up slightly yisterday (and feeling great for it in my leg workout) today is the first time i've craved carbs since starting my diet.

Would love nothing more than a massive pizza, wedges, ice cream and rockey road swilled back with some Dr pepper.... damn.

I have however got a cup of peas on the hob and 6 chicken wings in the oven. Staying focused!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> Getting out of bed this morning was a treat.
> 
> Rest day, nothing to report... going to shoot for as little carbs as possible.


You and me both pal. I had to get the kids to put my socks on as I couldn't bend down.

Also as a student what on earth are you doing up at 7.51am ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> Worth logging that after bumping my carbs up slightly yisterday (and feeling great for it in my leg workout) today is the first time i've craved carbs since starting my diet.
> 
> Would love nothing more than a massive pizza, wedges, ice cream and rockey road swilled back with some Dr pepper.... damn.
> 
> I have however got a cup of peas on the hob and 6 chicken wings in the oven. Staying focused!


At the weekend I say down with a plate of chicken breast and a handful of mixed nuts while the wife and kids tucked into big mac and fries. Sometimes its hard but its worth it in the end. Just save the pizza for your cheat day.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

aad123 said:


> You and me both pal. I had to get the kids to put my socks on as I couldn't bend down.
> 
> Also as a student what on earth are you doing up at 7.51am ?


Early riser, used to be up at 5.30 on the dot to do road work for boxing (even in high school)

It has gotten worse since coming to uni and certainly when i was partying all the time i could easily make mid day in bed but once i get my training hat on i'm not one for "slothing" about.



aad123 said:


> At the weekend I say down with a plate of chicken breast and a handful of mixed nuts while the wife and kids tucked into big mac and fries. Sometimes its hard but its worth it in the end. Just save the pizza for your cheat day.


Proud to say i haven't cracked, saw of some tuna and mayo with EVOO and kale for tea, just found it strange how a day of bumping carbs up can really make you crave them, addictive almost!

Also just noticed your from Staffordshire too, if you don't mind me asking what area? Stoke lad myself.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I live is Stafford.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Chest and bi's:

B/w Dips (5,5,6,6,8,4)

Flat bench (2 x 10 [bar] 8,8,6,5,5,3 [40,60,65,70,75,80] rep out with 60 kg)

Chins (sets of 5 ... kept going until i could hardly get 2 clean reps out)

Incline (5 x 10 [30,40,45,50,45])

hammer curls (10,8,8,5,5,10 [12.5,12.5,15,15,15,12.5])

Chest press (lost count but sets of 10 up to 40 kg and back down again)

BB curls (5 x 10 [ 20,20,25,25,20]

pec dec ( up and down the first half of the stack doing sets of ten and focusing on squeeze)

Did a little more than planned today but was feeling good and pumped so why not... major chance was flat rather than decline which i've been hitting for weeks. not sure way just fancied a chance.

Diets going well and the missus comment on how much better i looked last night so happy days!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good workout. I quite often change exercises around just to keep things interesting. Doing exactly the same programme for months on end would drive me crazy. I only make minor changes and keep the layout of the workout the same but just substitute a few exercises.

If you are feeling good and have both the time and energy then train on I say. I like to add a triple drop set at the end of a session if I feel like I want to do more.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Good workout. I quite often change exercises around just to keep things interesting. Doing exactly the same programme for months on end would drive me crazy. I only make minor changes and keep the layout of the workout the same but just substitute a few exercises.
> 
> If you are feeling good and have both the time and energy then train on I say. I like to add a triple drop set at the end of a session if I feel like I want to do more.


God yes, the idea of doing the same think week in week out bores me ridged. I know there is a time and a place and certain things just have to be done however the difference from flat and decline or dumbbell to barbell for most is going to be marginal IMO.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> God yes, the idea of doing the same think week in week out bores me ridged. I know there is a time and a place and certain things just have to be done however the difference from flat and decline or dumbbell to barbell for most is going to be marginal IMO.


I totally agree. If I need a compound exercise for chest then there are a lot of options but they all work in a very similar way. I don't think my muscles will notice a 30 degree shift in angle.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Back and shoulder:

Wide grip pull ups (sets of 5 until failure)

DB shoulder press (5 x 8 [12.5,15,17.5,17.5,12.5])

lat raises (5 x 10 [all 5 kg])

lat pull downs (10 reps a set up and down the stack as far as possible)

Rack Deadlift (5 x 10 [40,50,60,70,80])

back extension (4 x 8 [body weight])

Shoulder press machine super set with shrugs (5 x 10 [working up to 35 a side] shrugs 5 x 10 [15,20,25,27.5,27.5])

The platform was in use by 3 people and a lad jumped in on the squat rack before i could for my DL, luckly he was DL only his where from the lowest peg on the rack, to save faf i joined him on these and actually really enjoyed them, high rep than normal but made for a mean back pump. Wont be regular as i'm trying to build strength from the floor with regular DL's but as a one off it's better than screwing up my flow to wait for the platform.

The back extensions which followed where done very slow and controlled, really squeezing and stretching at the bottom.

Over all bloody great workout. Now to recover, missus is cooking lamb chops for tea, we're off to see a film tonight and i'm promised a back massage all in ready-ness for legs tomorrow. GOLDEN.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love rack pulls. In fact I will be having a good go at them tonight.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Yesterday's Legs and tris:

B/w Dips (5 x 8)

1 arm tricep extension (5 x 8 [7.5,7.5,10,12.5,10])

Tricep push downs (5 x 10 [ not sure just up and down part of the stack])

Leg extensions (5 x 8 [using just enough weight to get a pump on, whilst i waited for a squat rack to free up])

Squats (2 x 10 [bar] 5 x 10 [40,50,60,65,60]) The set with 65 was broken down into 5's which really ****ed me off!

Leg press (7 x 10 [75,100,115,125,140,90,75) first five sets focused on stretch at the bottom, last two on TUT.

walking lunges ( 3 x 12 [12.5 each hand for all])

leg curls (3 x 10 at a light-ish weight focusing on the squeez)

Hobbled out of the gym and apart from racking the bar mid way through my heavy'er squats i felt it was a great session.

Rest day today, so zero carbs...ergh. Roll on chest and bi's!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't feel bad about the squats at least you finished the set, I'm sure there are plenty who would have given up.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Don't feel bad about the squats at least you finished the set, I'm sure there are plenty who would have given up.


Just going to use it as motivation to get it this time round.

Not a great deal to report, yesterday i went for a 2.5 mile run in the AM before watching Stoke beat ****nal (great day) but being back at home i couldn't make the gym. Legs felt like led having not run for a while and having done that leg day 2 days before. Kept diet tight and took the extra day "rest" though.

Chest and bi's tonight, coming home with 2 bags of shopping off the old man as well which i can't complain about!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Chest and Bi*

Dips (5 sets of 8... failed on the last)

Decline bench (lot count but sets of 10 upto 70 Kg and a 50 kg burn out set at the end)

Incline bench (5 x 10 [ 40,50,50,45,40])

Chins (sets of 5 until failure)

EZ Curls (10,9,8,7.... [20 kg all the way])

pec deck (up and down the first half of the stack with sets of 10)

Hammer curls super set with incline sit ups (3 x 10 [12.5] 3 x 15)

Great, felt pumped and awake after a day of traveling!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Back and shoulders.*

BB OHP (5 x 5 [40,50,55,57.5,57.5] 1 x 6 [40])

Deadlift (5 x 5 [90,100,110,115,120] then some more sets as i unloaded the bar)

Bent over rows (5 x 5 [40,45,50,55,55])

lat raises (2 x 10 [5kg] 3 x 10 [7.5 kg])

lat pull downs- close grip (sets of 10 up and down the first half of the rack)

back extensions (10,10,8,8)

Shrugs (6 x 10 [20,22.5,22.5,22.5,20,15])

Good session felt solid through out, can't ask for much more.... bring on leg day.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs and Tris*

B/w Dips (5,8,5,8,5,4)

skull crushers (2 x 10 [bar] 3 x 6 [30kg] 2 x 8 [25 kg])

DB extensions (2 x 10 [12.5 kg] 3 x 8 [15 kg)

Pushdowns (4 x 10 [ forget to record 2-4 plates ish])

Squats (4 x 10 [40,50,55,55] 5,5,3 [60,65,70])

Leg press (6 x 10 [75,100,115,125,140] 2 x AMRAP [90,90])

leg curls (3 x 10 [60,70,75])

leg extension (3 x 10 [forgot to jot down])

First day using a written workout log today. Jotting down weights etc. I normally train the larger muscle groups first, so they get hit when fresh, however on leg day i like to get what ever else done and out of the way so i can really focus on them. Sod doing push downs and other farty things after squatting.

Had a good workout, squats didn't feel great (tight etc) and again that last set had to be split up (so i threw a little more on) but over all solid. Next leg day i will get that 65kg 10 reps unbroken, fcuk getting beat by bay weight again!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Rest day today. As close to zero carbs as possible, god i hate these days!

(update.... had awful cravings today, haven't broke the diet but i have had myself a diet coke (wild i know) to try and see them off)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You have been busy over the last week with some very nice sessions. Like you I couldn't train anything after legs so I think your right to do tri's first.

Diet coke :rolleye: its a slippery slope. Starts with a diet coke and before you know it your in an all you can eat cinese buffet. Trust me, I've been there.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

aad123 said:


> You have been busy over the last week with some very nice sessions. Like you I couldn't train anything after legs so I think your right to do tri's first.
> 
> Diet coke :rolleye: its a slippery slope. Starts with a diet coke and before you know it your in an all you can eat cinese buffet. Trust me, I've been there.


Haha cheat day is Saturday and the single diet cokes helped me get there without any other feck ups, well so long as i don't blow tomorrow, which i wont!

70 minute walk before breakfast today, went with the missus whos on a health kick, was only meant to be 45 ish but we went to see my new house next year so it went a little while longer. all done at brisk pace. Felt refreshed and set me up to get 70% in my exam this afternoon (of topic but i'm very chuffed with that!)

*Chest and bis*

Dips (5,9,10,8,7,4,4,3) race to 50 reps

Incline press (10,8,7,4,3,5,4,2 [40,50,55,60,60,60,45])

Chins (5,4,3,5,4,3,5,4,2) 35 in total, last set a fail

Flat bench (2 x 15 [bar] 10,10,6,9,6 [50,55,60,65,70,55,55])

Hammer curls (5 x 8 [12.5,12.5,15,15,15])

Pec deck (10,10,10,10,6,10,12 [90,100,110,115,120,95,70])

Ez barcurls (10,10,10,6,6,12,6 [20,20,20,25,25,15,15])

Changed it up with the body weight stuff a little, very happy with how the dips are coming along. If they keep going like this it wont be long before i get the dip belt out and start adding some weight...

Had a great deal of fun today and felt good so can't ask for anything more than that!

Pumped for Saturday, leg day has fallen on a re-feed (which i'll incorporate a cheat meal into)... give me that carb filled quad pumps!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Once you can do 15 reps on dips with you bodyweight start adding additional weight but take it slowly as adding too much can cause shoulder problems.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Bloody hell, today was "one of them days".

First i head to the gym , get there and get unchanged, only to realise i've not got my shorts or converse.

Off home i head, pick them up and return. Warm up and go to write in my log. Pens broke. So wont be a detailed log today, just a brief list and some comments.

*Back and shoulders *

Pull ups (sets of 5 bit stiff but got a good pump on)

BB shoulder press (kept these light / strict and in sets of 10, again great pump)

deadlift (sets of 5 felt VERY good)

machine Shoulder press (5 x 8 really focusing on the squeeze )

Hammer strength machine (5 x 10 again focusing on the squeeze)

back extensions (5 x 8)

Shrugs and lat raise super set (10 shrugs / 8 lat raises)

Not the greatest workout but not the worst... all eyes on leg / cheat day tomorrow. Can't wait!

(Edit: to top it off the showers only putting out cold water... got to smile!)


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs and Tri's*

Dips (5 x 8) focus on tris, legs forward

skull crushers (12,12,8,8,8,12,10 [bar x 2, 30,30,30,25,25])

1 arm extensions (8,8,6,6,6,7 [5,5,7.5,7.5,7.5,5])

Leg extensions (5 x 8 [31.5,40.5,49.5,49.5,40.5])

Leg curl (3 x 8 [light])

lunges (3 x 8 [light])

(above leg work was simply to stay warm and pumped whilst a rack became free)

Squats ( 2 x 10 [bar] 5 x 10 [40,50,55,60,60])

Leg press (5 x 10 [75,100,115,125,140,140] 2 x rep out [90,90])

Finally got those 60 Kg squats done clean without racking them... felt solid too and a PB on the leg press.

Great session which i finished with 7 mins on the bike... didn't want to leave haha

Cheat night tonight and i'm tempted to put my rest day back 2 hours tomorrow, simply because i'll be full of carbs and i love a quite gym on a sunday. We'll see but i'll more than likely make monday a rest as thats my busiest day in uni also.

Pizza hut tonight and a pack of mini eggs with my post gym shake! Happy days.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Despite plans i made last night Tricep DOM's and a s**t night sleep has put head to my plan of rolling back the rest day 24 hours.

So today = a rest day as i've got written out anyways.

Tomorrow = chest and bis.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Missed a day / took and extra days rest, no excuses, on the plus side i felt great tonight.

*Chest and bis*

Dips (5,5,8,8,8,4,6,6)

Decline (10,8,8,8,8,6,6 [bar,40,50,60,70,70,60])

Chins (6,6,6,5,4)

Incline (10,10,10,9,6,8 [bar 40,45,50,50,40])

Hammer curls (9,8,8,8,8 [12.5,12.5,15,15,10])

pec deck (4 x 10-,8,6 [90,100,110,120,120,100 LBS]

EZ curls (10,9,8,7.... [20 kg all the way])

Everything felt strong and pumped through out... no complaints.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Back and shoulders*

Took half an ultra burn pre-workout for a trail run.

Pull ups (5x5 3x3)

DB shoulder press (10,8,8,8,8 [10,10,12.5,15,17.5])

1 arm DB shoulder press (5,5,5,3,3 [17.5,20,22.5,25,25])

Deads (5x3 1,1,3,3,3 [60,90,100,110,120,130,130,110,110,100])

BB rows (6x5 8,6 [50,50,55,55,60,60,65,65,50,50])

lat raises (6 x 10 [all 5kg, little rest])

hammer strength (8,8,8,7,5 [40,70,80,80,80])

shrugs (6 x 10 [20,25,25,25,20])

Went a bit mad on the rows... felt powerful and was really enjoying them. Hammer strength was done as a substitute for lat pull downs as the station was being used by two blokes.

Ultra burn turned me into even more of a sweaty mess than usual, nice smooth energy though.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs*

Squats (5x10 5,3,5,5 [barx2,40,50,60,65,67.5,60,60]) Last set paused

Lunges(16,16,8,8,8,16 [12.5,15,17.5,17.5,20,20,15])

Leg press (6x10 ,20 [75,100,115,125,140,140,100])

Leg curl (10,10,8,6 [60,70,75,65 lbs])

Leg ext. (10,8,8, drops sets [70,90,90,70...])

Best leg day in a while... enjoyed focusing solely on legs. So much so that i'm going to make it regular by moving tri work onto my chest and bi (chest and arms day now) Really starting to notice growth in my legs even though i'm leaning out which is great.

Today was a good day.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Chest and arms*

Dips (4x8 3x6)

Chins (4x5 ,3,2)

Incline (10, 5 x 6 [bar,40,50,55,60,65])

hammer curls (8,8,8,5,8 [12.5,15,15,15,12.5]

flat bench (10,10,8,8,6,6 [bar,40,50,60,65,70])

tricep push downs (10,10,10,6,7 [forgot to write weight])

pec deck (5 x 10 [80,90,100,110,115 lbs])

super set

1 arm DB extensions (5 x 8 [7.5 though out])

Ez curls (5 x 10 [20 kg = bar though out])

I know today should be a rest day but i'll be unable to get to the gym over the weekend so i've pushed the rest back a day so i don't have to have and even bigger gap. I am also heading to a D'n'B night to rave the night away tomorrow, not great for the training but i can't wait to let my hair down a bit!

Todays session was great, little less volume on the presses but more weight and i felt good for it. The super set at the end was fun and got the intensity up / time down. Legs where stiff as anything so i was stretching them though out but as you can see it's unlikely to affect the workout it's self.

Now for my rib eye stake off the missus as it's "that" special day.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry for the radio silence. Went out over the weekend and made the mistake of visiting a chicken shop that apparently has a less than respectable standard of hygiene.

Struggled through exams yesterday and today whilst feeling like utter gash.

Bit better today though, getting back to solid stools / solid food (fun) and plan on making a trip to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Back at it today, i know, i know, far too long, after a bout of the ****s and feeling gash the bug of lazy-ness crept in.

Anyways...

*Back and shoulders *

DB shoulder press (5 x 8 [12.5,12.5,15,17.5,20])

Chins (5,6,6,6,4,3 [30 total])

Deads (6 x 5 [60,90,100,110,120,110])

Barbell row (8,8,5,5,5 [50,55,60,60,60])

Machine press (8,8,8,8,6 [40,50,60,60,70])

Lat pull down (10,10,10,10,7,7,7 [70,90,110,120,130,110,90,80])

lat raises (5 x 12 [5 kg through out])

Expected to feel awful after a 10 day lay-off and illness and whilst i didn't feel great, the weight went up. In fact when comparing it to my last back and shoulder work out all weights are up. Clearly the rest wasn't the worst thing in the world, even if it was excessive.

Surprisingly happy with that and i'm twitching to get in and go at legs tomorrow.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs and tris*

Dips (10,10,10,7,5)

Skull crushers (12,12,8,8,8,12 [bar,bar,25,25,30,bar])

Tricep extensions (10,8,8,8,12 [12.5,15,15,15,12.5])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,4,5 [bar,bar,40,50,55,60,65,70,60])

Leg extensions (6 x 10 [50,70,90,90,90,70])

Leg curls (3 x 10 ,8 [50,60,70,75])

lunges (12,12,10,10,10 [30,30,40,40,30])

Leg press (6 x 10 [75,100,115,125,140,150])

Slight change, brought the reps down and the weight up on squats, going to keep it like this until my strength improves as frankly it's shocking, really felt i could focus on form and "engaging" my legs more than my 5 x 10. Back to volume when i'm not moving baby weight. Only down side is i can't really compare them to before the lay off...

Good workout though, dragged out more than i'd like thanks to a busy gym. Despite leg press being my last exercise i got a 10 rep PB and i'm hitting sets of 10 on the dips (working towards 5 x 10 before adding weight)

Smiles all round.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Chest and bi*

Flat bench (10,10, 5x5 3x3 [bar,bar,50,60,70,75,80,85,90,90]) 5x5 was pause rep'ed

Incline (10,10,10,8,12 [40,50,55,60,50])

Hammer curl (5x8 [12.5,12.5,15,15,15])

Chest press (8,8,8,6,6 [40,60,70,80,70])

Ez curl (10,10,8,8,8,6 [20,25,25,20,20,20])

Pec deck (8,10,10,10,8,8,10 [70,90,100,110,120,100,85 lbs])

Felt sore going in but had a great workout. again dropped the reps and upped the weight on my main exercise (flat bench) pausing a lot of the reps felt great.

Pb's all over the shop, really think those 10 days off even if i was ill have done me a great deal of good. Never been sick and come back stronger....


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Rest day*

Glad of a rest, feeling quite sore and low on energy, chicken wings, stretching and an early night to sort that out.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Back and Shoulders*

BB shoulder press (8,8, 5x5 [barx2, 40,50,55,60,65])

Deads (3, 5x5 [60,90,100,120,120,100])

Pull ups (5,5,5,3,2) S**T

machine shoulder press (8,8,8,4,6 [40,60,65,65,45])

BB rows (5x5 , 3 [50,55,55,60,65,65])

lat raise (12,8,12,8,12,8 [5,7.5,5,7.5,5,5])

Shrugs (6 x 10 [20,25,27.5,27.5,25,20])

1 arm hammer machine (10,10,7,8,8 [25,30,32.5,27.5,25]) reps per arm

Another solid session apart from the pull up weakness but that was after hitting last weeks 5 rep pb twice on the deads, finger crossed i can pop some more weight on it next time round, hung back and went for reps today as my form was endanger of braking down.

Another good one. Roll on carbs and legs!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs and tri*

Dips (10,10,10,7,5,3,5)

Skull crushers (12,12,8,8,8,8 [barx2, 25,30,32.5,25])

push downs (8,10,10,6,7,7,12 [2,4,5,6,5,4,3 stacks])

squats (2x10 6x5 [barx2, 40,50,60,70,75,70,60])

walking lunges (16,16,16,8,8 [15,17.5,20,25,25 each hand])

leg press (5 x 10 [75,100,115,125,140])

leg extension (8,9,6,9,9 [70,90,110,90,70 lbs])

Weight keep going up!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Chest + Bi*

Dips (10x5)

Incline (5x5 3,4,3,3 [40,50,50,55,60,65,65,65,65])

Chins (5x6 4,3,2,3)

DB bench (10,10,8,8,6,6,9 [15,17.5,25,25,27.5,27.5,27.5])

Hammer (8,8,8,6,8,10 [10,10,12.5,15,12.5,10])

Pec deck (10,10,10,10,7,9 [80,100,110,120,130,100])

EZ-curl (3 x 21s [10kg on the bar])

Dips where done with little rest in between, hop off, stretch, go.

Chins felt good and a big improvement from before.

First time DB benching in....2-3 years. Shakey and had a hard time judging the weight but something i'm going to be doing more of.

the 21's to finish is something i've never really try'd. Glad i went light, pumpin' hell!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Back and shoulders*

BB press (8x5 [barx3 , 40,50,55,60,65,70])

Deads (3,5,5,5,5,5,5 [60,90,100,120,125,125,110])

Machine press (10,10,8,6,5 [40,50,60,60,50])

bent over row (8,8,5,5,4,3 [57.5,57.5,60,60,62.5,62.5])

Lat pulldown (8,8,8,8,5,10 [70,90,110,130,140,100])

Back ext (10,10,10,5,3,3)

lat raise (12,12,8,8,8,12, [5,5,7.5,7.5,7.5,5])

Shrug (10,10,10,7,10,10 [ 22.5,25,27.5,30,30,25])

PB on BB press and deads, both by 5 kg.

Felt great. 2 days of now, night out for a mates birthday tomorrow, leg and tris will be hit friday.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Rest day*

*
*

Off to the doctors tomorrow, got two random bruises under the right and left side of my lower abs.... slight lump on the left side.

No pain....but i'm slightly worried it would be a hernia. Either way best to get it checked out.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Good news, most likely not a hernia. The nurse i saw thinks an internal tear has cause the bruising and the small lump feels like scar tissue.

She's warned me of really heavy lifting for 4 weeks when i next get it checked but told me to keep working around it.

Deads and squats can wait until next week but normal service will be resumed tomorrow with a chest and bi day. Result.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs and tri*

Dips (10,10,10,7,5,3)

Skull crushers (12,10,10,6,10,12[bar,25,30,35,30,bar])

tri ext (10, 5x8 [5,7.5,12.5,15,15,15])

push down (10,10,6,7, [2,3,4,2 stack])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,2,5 [barx2, 40,50,60,70,75,70])

Leg press (5x10 , 20 [75,100,125,140,150,100])

Super set

Leg curl (5x8 [70,80,90,75,80])

Leg ext (5x8 [70,70,90,110,110])

Made the most of an empty gym with the super set at the end, avarage session, partly to me being cautious about my "injury" but there was no pain or interference because of it, which is pleasing.

Off London on tuesday for a night but after that i'll be posting up an altered program as this has run for a good while now and i'm fancying a change.

Thinking something along the lines of (push, legs, rest, pull, legs, rest, rest) with cardio and core work stepped up again.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Back and shoulders*

super set

BB shoulder press (set of 5 then sets of 3)

pull ups (sets of 5)

BB bent over row (sets of 5)

Machine Shoulder press (sets of 8)

lat pull downs (sets of 8)

Shrugs (sets of 10)

Lat raises (sets of 10)

No reps or weights as i forgot my pen. Good solid session despite feeling drained after a long day.

Missed the deads due to my injury, more a precaution, they'll be back in next time round as i've literally not felt a thing from this lump.

Two days down London now, rest and grow!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Chest and Bi*

Dips (10,10,10,7,6,4,3)

Chins (6,6,6,4,3,3,2)

BB bench (12,10,5,5,5,5,5 [barx2,50,60,70,80,85]) sets of 5 paused

Hammer curl (8,8,4,8,8 [12.5,15,17.5,15,12.5])

Incline (8,8,8,5,5 [40,50,55,55,50])

Ez curls (21's, 21's ,12's, 12's [10kg on bar for all])

Pec deck (15,15,12,10,6,8,5,rep out [70,80,90,100,110,100,90,80,60])

Started off getting frustrated with my dips which haven't shifted in a few sessions but then felt great on the flat bench, last rep of the last set was with a little assistance from a spotter (first time i've asked for a spot) and the 21's where done again for fun / variation.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Back + shoulders *

OHP (8,8,5,5,5,5,3,3,3 [barx2, 40,45,50,60,62.5,65,67.5])

Deads (3,3,3,5,5,5,1,3,5 [60,60,60,90,100,120,130,120,110,110])

DB shoulder press (8,8,8,7,8[12.5,15,17.5,20,15])

BB bent over row (6,5,5,5,5,5,3 [40,50,55,60,65,70,60])

Hammer strength (8,8,8,8,7 [40,50,65,70,75])

Lat raises (5x10 [5,7.5,10,7.5,7.5])

Shrugs (10,10,10,8,10,5,5,5 [20,22.5,25,27.5,22.5,20,17.5,15])

Love sunday session, only 4 ish people in the gym through out, no waiting for stations etc

Decent session, went for 130 for 5 on deads and failed miserably on rep number 2, just wasn't there so backed off but no biggie, it'll come.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

Dips (10,8,8,8,8,5,4 [51 reps])

Tri extension (10,8,10,8,10 [5,7.5,15,17.5,15]) red = single arm

Push downs (15,10,10,3,10,10[2,3,4,5,3,2]) weight = no. of stack

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,4,4 [barx2,50,60,70,75,75,60]) last set pause

walking lunges (6x12 [15,17.5,20,20,20,20]) weight per hand

leg press (8x10 [75,100,125,140,155,140,125,100])

leg ext (10,8,8,8,8,10 [50,70,90,90,70,50])

Felt great, partly thanks to a tab of ultra burn which i'll be running for the next 7-10 days. Rep PB on squats hitting 75 for a set of 5 then 4, only managed 2 reps with it last leg day. Also a 5 Kg PB on the leg press!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Chest + bi*

Paused bench (10,10,5,5,5,5,5 [barx2, 50,60,70,85,87.5])

Chins (6x5)

Incline (8,8,8,5,6 [45,55,60,65,60])

hammer curls (8,8,8,8,5,3 [10,12.5,15,15,12.5])

DB flys (4x8 [10,12.5,15,12.5])

Decline sit ups (3x10)

PB's dropping all over the show, hit last weeks pause bench pb in my 4th set and then hit 2.5 kg more for a set afterward (quite easily). Then got my 30 chins in a set less than last week too, finally sticking 5kg extra on all sets on the incline.

Stripping away the "fluff" as i've been doing to much assistance and not enough meat and bones.

Back home for easter tomorrow so i'll be back working out in my yard, got a bench, squat rack, DB / BB and a pull up bar/ dip station so i'll be smashing them, hopefully in the sun.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Pull ups

Deadlift (6x5 ,3 [60,90,100,115,125,130,135])

BB rows (6x5 [50,60,70,75,70,60])

DB shrugs (15,10,8,8,8 [20,25,25,25,25])

EZ curls (5x8 [20,20,25,30,30])

Farmers walk (4,5,5,4,8 [25 kg each hand]) reps = trips up/down my yard

Smashed my pb on deads which i was pumped about and also had fun with farmers walks, something i rarely have room in my gym to do, really burnt my grip and traps out even at a relitivly light weight.

One treat of being home is finally having a jacket with zip pockets to use with my i-pod so training to music can be done. The last set of farmers walks was done to "warriors dance" by the prodigy, pure rage haha

Bring on outdoor squatting tomorrow!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

Skipping to warm up

Dips (10,10,10,7,6,7)

Skull crush (10,10,10,5,8,8,8 [barx2,25,30,35,30,30,30])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,3,2,3 [barx2, 40,50,65,75,80,80,70]) Paused

Lunges (24,12,12,12,12 [10,15,15,20,20 each hand])

Step ups (10,12,14,14 [10s in each hand])

As you can see, bare bones as i'm in my back yard, step ups done on my bench, first time trying these, lovely stretch.

PB on squats, felt weird though due to my bar being thinner and shorter than the oly bars i've been using. Still 5 kg, 5 rep PB can't complain.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

Skipping to warm up

Dips (7x6)

OHP (8,8,5,5,5,5,5,3 [barx2, 30,40,50,60,65,70])

Paused flat bench (8x5 [50,50,50,60,70,80,80,80])

alternate DB press (12,12,12,8[12.5,17.5,17.5,22.5])

lat raises (3x8 [7.5])

Decline sit ups (5 x 10)

Tabata Punch out drill finisher

5 rep PB on the OHP! Then went light on the bench due to no spotter and using my home gym which is less stable than the gyms, all reps went up with ease as you'd expect. Finally the punch out drill is an old boxing finisher i've not used in ages. 1 kg Db's in my hands, straight punches for 20 seconds on 10 off, for 4 minutes in total. Killer!

Rain held of long enough to stay dry too which is a bonus.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + bi*

Chins (2,3,5,3,3,3,3,3,6,5 [b/wx3,10,15,17.5,20,25,b/wx2])

EZ curls (8,8,8,6,5 [15,20,25,30,35,35])

Goblet squats (4x6 [16 kg all])

Pause squats (10,10,5,5,55,4 [barx2, 50,65,70,80,85]) Paused reps

SLDL (form work)

Lunges (10x10 [17.5 in each hand for all])

Very fun session and my last session in my garden gym, back to uni tomorrow. Felt decent through out, used goblet squats to get my legs warm, then went for my paused squats up until the point i couldn't pause anymore. As for SLDL's, it's the first time i've done these and i want to start doing them regularly but i want to get form down first.

Finished of with 100 walking lunges, bit of a challenge to kill my lower body.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Deads (3,3,3,5,5,5,5,5 [60x3,90,100,110,120,130,132.5])

Pull ups (5,5,6,6,5,3,2)

BB row (5x5 [50,60,60,60,60])

Hammer curl (8,6,6,3,6,8 [12.5,15,15,17.5,15,12.5])

Hammer strength machine (8,8,8,8,7,8 [40,50,60,70,70,50])

DB shrugs (10,10,10,8,12,10 [20,25,27.5,27.5,20,20])

2.5 Kg PB on the deads, every little helps.

BB rows felt gash so i stuck at 60 and focused on form / contracting my back.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + Tri*

Dips(8,8,8,8,7,5,5,4)

Skull crushers (12,12,10,10,7,10 [barx2,25,30,30,bar])

CGBP (8,8,8,6 [40,50,60,60])

Leg ext (10,8,8,8,8 [50,50,70,70,90,70])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,2,4 [barx2, 50,60,70,80,85,60,60]) Paused

Leg press (5x10 [75,100,125,145,160])

Close feet LP (2x15 [110x2])

Leg curl (8,8,8,8,dropsets [50,60,70,80 lbs])

Went for 85 Kg x 5 and only got 2... working up i felt strong as anything but that second rep was a real grinder...

Finished the leg press with a close "stance" leg press, keeping tension on the quads as much as possible.

and did CGBP for the first time for tris... going to make that a staple and hope it has come carry over in my regular push work.

Over all a good workout, will attempt 85 x 5 again on my next leg day.

Time to rest.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

Pause bench (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,12 [barx2,50,70,80,90,95,60])

DB shoulder press (8,5,5,5,4,3,6 [12.5,17.5,20,22.5,25,22.5,17.5])

pec deck (5x10 [70,90,105,115,125 lbs])

behind neck press (8,8,5,5,3,5 [barx2, 30,35,37.5,30,30])

DB incline (10,10,8,6 [15,17.5,22.5,22.5])

Lat raises (10,10,8,6,8 [5,5,7.5,7.5,5])

Got a 7.5 Kg PB on bench (5 pause reps) wasn't easy but i didn't need a hand off my spotter which was nice. Quite a jump from my last push session.

First time doing behind the neck press, felt good but damn i'm weak on it, something to work on!

All sets where helped on by a stunning brunette training legs, in leggings. Not sure if it was motivation or a distraction.... pumped up and ready to dominate that 85 kg x 5 tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs +bi*

Chins (6,6,6,6,6,6,4,4,2)

EZ curls (10,10,8,8,6,5 [10,15,20,25,27.5,30])

alternate hammer curls (3x16 [12.5 all])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,3 [barx2, 50,65,75,80,85,60])

Lunges (16,8,8,8,8,8 [15,20,20,25,25,25])

Leg press (5x10 [75,100,125,150,165])

close feet LP (2x15 [115 both])

leg ext (10,10,10,8 [70,90,90,70lbs])

Finally got that 85kg x 5 reps on the squat which i was pumped about, stuck 5 kg on my leg press and sweet baby jesus did the close "stance" leg press kill me off. Great session, 2 days off now!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Haven't trained since last sunday, during this time i've been out drinking a couple of times and frankly eaten like ****. No excuses my planned night out and day off turned into a Pu**y weak binge but i'm back on it today with both diet and training.

*PULL*

Super set

Pull ups (5x5)

Chin ups (4,4,4,3)

Deads (3,3,3,5,5,5,5,5,2,1,2 [60x3,90,110,120,130,130,130,100])

BB rows (5,5,5,5,5,8 [50,55,60,65,60,55])

DB shrugs (10,10,10,5,15 [20,25,27.5,30,22.5])

Hammer strength (3x8 [40,60,70])

Back ext (3x8 [body weight])

Farmers walk finisher worked up from 22.5 to 30 kg doing laps of the gym then did 3 laps at 30 putting them down as little as possible.

Felt ok, deads are majorly down, the reason is obvious however i had a great deal of fun doing farmers walks, normally can't get these in because of a busy gym but it was me + 1 other chap in there tonight.

Legs are getting trashed tomorrow.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

Dips (10,10,10,6,4)

Skull crushers (12,10,10,10,5 [bar,25,27.5,30,32.5])

CGBP (8,8,8,6 [50,55,57.5,60])

Leg ext (4x8 [70,70,70,90])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,2 [barx2,40,50,60,70,80,85])

Pause squats (3x3 [60 kg all])

Leg press (5x10 [75,100,125,150,170]

Close feet LP (2x15 [115 both])

Strength in everything apart from the leg press seems to have gone back a session, as yesterday this is no doubt because of the lay off and abuse i gave my body. Felt better though and really enjoyed the session as a whole. Post workout BBQ with friends now. Lots of meat and no booze!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*push*

warm up super set

Dips (5x5)

leg raises (4x8)

Working sets

Bench (10,10,5,5,5,5,6,4 [barx2,50,60,70,80,90,95])

OHP (5,5,5,5,3,1,4 [bar,40,50,60,60.25,60,50])

lat raises (3x10 [5kg])

Incline DB (8,8,5,7 [15,22.5,25,22.5])

Pec deck (10,10,12,12,8,6,3[70,90,110,120,130,100,70])

PB on the bench though it was a strange one, did 6 reps at 90 because my spotter ( who was fantastic) fired me up and told me i had more in me, then i stuck 5 kg more on the bar and was so close to another set of 5.

Lat raises where thrown in whilst waiting for the incline bench just to keep moving and the initial super set was just to get blood flowing and chest/ tris stretched. Over all a good workout.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Scratch the PB on the bench, i'm talking bo***cks.

1 rep shy of my last workout, talk about "getting organised", less happy with that, legs can pay for my benches mistake tomorrow.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Legs + bi

Chins (3,4,5,6,5,4,3,5,4)

Hammer curls (4x8 [12.5,15,15,12.5])

Leg ext (6,8,6,8,6,8,8 [70,70,90,90,110,110,90])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,5 [bar x 2 40,60,70,80,85,60]) (paused)

Leg press (8x8 ,20"ish"[100,115,125,140,150,160,165,175,100])

Simple workout, hit my goal weight on the squats then went hard on the leg press. The 20 ish set was definitely a few reps over 18 i lost count and kept going until i couldn't take anymore.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Deads (3,3,3,3,5,5,5,3,5,3 [60x3,90,100,110,120,130,135,100])

BB rows (5x5 [50,55,60,65,65])

Chins (6,6,6,6,4)

Shrugs (5x10[22.5,25,27.5,27.5,27.5])

Lat pulls downs (10,10,10,8,6,7 [80,100,110,120,130,90])

Leg curls (8,8,8,6,10[50,70,80,80,60])

5 rep PR on the deadlift after i messed a set up by having the bar too close and catching my knee and splitting my shin... love pull days!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs*

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,3,3,3 [barx2,40,50,60,70,80,85,90])

Pause squats (5,3 [60,65])

Leg press (6x8 [100,115,125,150,165,175])

Lunges (4x8 [20,20,22.5,22.5 each hand])

Leg ext (8,8,10,8,6,[50,70,90,110,130])

Sort of "de-load session" today due to being laid up for a day or two, just a cold thats been going around the uni halls i live in, session really seems to have cleared me out for the time being. Soon as 5 reps on the squats started to get heavy dropped it to 3 and all rep where hit easily.

Push workout tomorrow, chasing a bench PB in honor of my 22nd birthday.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,3,3,3 [barx2,40,50,60,70,80,85,90])
> 
> ...


That's very quad heavy mate, IMO you should throw in hamstrings later on in week.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

digitalis said:


> That's very quad heavy mate, IMO you should throw in hamstrings later on in week.


I've got my Pull day which i deadlift on, sometimes throwing in leg curls etc but point taken, i really should work in some straight leg DL's... just never found them to be a "comfortable" exercise, partly thanks to s**t flexibility.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> I've got my Pull day which i deadlift on, sometimes throwing in leg curls etc but point taken, i really should work in some straight leg DL's... just never found them to be a "comfortable" exercise, partly thanks to s**t flexibility.


Fair one, good mornings are brilliant even with light weight and will improve your flexibility.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

*
*

Dips- (10,10,10,7,3)

1 arm DB press -(8x3 [15,15,20,25,27.5,30,32.5,35])

Pause bench (10,10,5,5,5,3,3 [barx2,60,70,80,90,95])

Behind the neck press (8,8,6,6,4,4,fail,6,8 [barx2,25,30,35,40,30,bar])

DB flys (8,8,6,8 [12.5,15,15,12.5])

Lat raises (8,8,8, repout [7.5,7.5,7.5,5])

Weights are down which i'm putting down to this bout of man flu, feeling better today just lots of rubbish coming up.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + bi*

Following the above suggesting as part of my warm up today i drilled some SLDL and good mornings... no weight, just the bar and will be doing this for a week or two before working one of them into my leg days.

Chins (5,8,6,6,5,4,2)

Ez-curls (21's,8,8,8 [10,20,20,25])

Hammer curls (8,8,6 [all 12.5])

Squats (10,10, 7x3 [barx2, 50,60,70,75,80,60,60) paused

Hack squats (8,8,8,8,10 [0,20,30,40,20])

Leg curls (sets of 6 increase by 10lb each time, fail, work back down)

Lunges (3x8 [15,17.5,22.5])

Cold has almost gone so this will be my final "de-load" felt explosive on the squats, really feeling each rep.

First time i've properly tried hack squats too, man i suck at them, nice change from leg press though.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

BB row (10, 5x5 [bar,50,60,70,75,80])

Deads (6x3 [80,100,115,125,135,140])

Hammer strength (10,10,8,8,6 [50,60,65,75,75])

Shrug (5x10 [20,25,25,22.5,22.5])

Lat pull down (10,10,8,8,8 [90,110,130,140,100])

Back ext (5x8 [b/w])

First time i've DL'd 3 plates a side, not a huge amount for some but got a real kick out of it personally. Shrugs where light but focusing on a squeeze at the top and a stretch at the bottom. Great session to finish the weekend.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

Dips (10,8,8,6,6,4,4)

Tri push downs (10,10,10,6,8 [2,3,4,5,3 stack]

skulls crushers (12,12,8,8,10 [barx2,30,32.5,25])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,2,3[barx2, 50,65,75,80,85,70]) pauses

Leg press (5x10 [100,115,140,155,165])

Leg curl (8,8,8,5,5 [50,70,80,85,65])

S**t session, felt weak, been out in the sun all day and hadn't eaten right, no excuses, just one of them sessions really. Get back it it with a push session tomorrow.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

Bench (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,3,2,12[barx2,50,60,70,80,90,95,95,65])

DB OHP (5x5 [17.5,20,22.5,20,20])

Incline (8,8,5,8 [40,50,60,40])

Chest press (8,8,8,5,5 [40,50,60,70,40])

Lat raises (5x10 [5,7.5,7.5,7.5,5])

Pec deck (10,10,10,5,8[80,100,120,130,100lbs])

Solid session, not sure about the lower rep DB shoulder pressing, might stick to BB for that and do volume work with DB's.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + bi*

Chins (5,5,5,7,5,5,4)

EZ- curls (4x12 [10,15,15,15])

Leg extension (6x8 [70,70,90,110110,90]

Leg press (8,8,8,5,5,5,3 [100,125,140,150,165,175,190])

Squats (10,10,5,5,3,1,5,5,5,3,3 [barx2,60,70,80,90,70,75,75,60,60 ] Paused

Backwards session thanks to 3 people jumping me on the squat rack! Messed up my 3rd working set on squats, focus went and was all over the place. Very average session at best.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

*
*

Pull ups (5x5 ,4)

Chin ups (4,4,3)

deads (10x3 [60x3 ,90,100,120,130,135,140,120])

BB rows (5x5 ,3 [50,50,60,65,70,70])

Lat pulls downs (10,10,10,6.7.4 [90,110,125,135,115,95])

DB Shrugs (10,10,10,6,11,8 [15,20,27.5,30,22.5,22.5])

Rev pec deck (5x10 [30,50,60,65,50])

Pull ups felt good seeing as i haven't done them (overhand) in a while, burnt them out with some chins after.

Had loads of fun with sets of 3 on the deads trying to be as explosive as possible then really focused on the squeeze and stretch for all the other work.

Finishing off with reverse pec deck which i've never done before... will be finishing pull day with these until i go home (as i wont have access to one then)

Great workout!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

Dips (8,8,8,6,6,4,4,4 [48 total])

CGBP (10,10,10,10,7,4 [bar,40,50,55,55,50])

Squats (10,10,3,3,3,5,5,5,2,5 [barx2,40,50,60,70,80,85,90,75])

Lunges (16,16,8,8,16 [15,20,25,25,17.5 each hand])

leg press (6x10 [100,125,140,150,165,150])

leg curls (5x8 [50,60,70,75,80])

Had to jump up to 90 from 85 on the squats due to no 1.25 kg plates knocking around hence the "2" rep set, second rep was a right grinder but everything else felt as it should.

Happy with that.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

BB OHP (10,10 5x5 , 3,3,2 [barx2, 30,40,45,50,60,65,70])

Pause bench (10,5,5,5,5,4,3 [bar,50,60,75,85,90,95])

Arnold press (8,8,6,8,8 [12.5,17.5,17.5,15,12.5])

BB Incline (8,8,4,8 [40,50,55,45])

Pec deck (15,15,11,12 [80,90,95,85])

Lat raise (12,10,5,8,10 [5,7.5,10,7.5,5])

Great session, bench fell a rep or 2 short of what i have been hitting but that was after my OHP's so it's to be expected.

Some monster jumped in with me on the bench half way though, there i was grinding out 5's with 80-95 kg and his first set was a set for 10 with 100, repping 150 by the time i left him to it... motivation!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + Bi*

Chins (5,8,7,6,5,4,4)

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,2,3 [barx2, 40,50,60,70,80,85,70])

lunges (16,16,8,8,8,8 [15,20,22.5,22.5,25,25])

hack squats (10,8,8,8,8,5 [0,20,30,40,50,50])

Leg ext (10,10,10,10,7,6 [50,70,90,110,110,90])

Leg curls (10,10,10,7,4 [55,65,75,80,60])

Decent workout, really enjoyed / felt the hack squats... suck at them but this is only the 2/3rd time of trying them so it's to be expected.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Deads (3,3,3,3,5,5,5,5,2,3 [60x3,90,100,120,130,140,140,120])

BB row (5x5 , 3 [40,50,60,65,70,75])

BB shrug (15,10,10,10,7,10 [bar,60,70,80,85,70])

Lat pull down (8,8,8,8,7,7 [70.90,110,130,140,100])

rev pec deck (10,10,10,8 [40,60,70,80])

Farmers walks (4,3,1,2,2,2,2,2,2 [22.5,25,25,30,30,30,30,22.5,22.5]) reps = lengths up and down gym

PB on deads ... best i've done before was 140 x 3 today i hit it for 5 and then for 3 afterwards which i'm ecstatic about.

Everything else felt solid and the gym was quite enough for me to play around with a farmers walk finisher, after deads and shrugs these really burnt out my forearms.

Certainly a 95%'er.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

CGBP (6x10 , 5,5 [barx2,40,50,60,70,75,60])

Skull crushers (10,10,10,8,8 [25,27.5,30,30,bar])

Leg ext (8x8 [50,70,90,90,90,70,70,50])

Leg curls (8,8,8,6,6,8,8 [50,65,75,85,70,60])

Squats (10,10,8,8,8,5,5,5 [barx2,40,50,60,70,75,65]) Paused

Leg press (10,10,10,10,10,10,12 [100,125,140,150,165,165,115])

Spent the afternoon kayaking with the missus which was a nice bit of cardio...

As for the workout, the squat racks weren't free for ages hence the leg ext and curls coming first as a way to keep warm, plenty of volume not great weight. Back was fried from yesterday DL'ing so squats where also more on the volume size of things and i really hammered myself on the leg press to cap it all off.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

Pause bench (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,3 [barx2,60,70,80,90,95,100])

Dips (8,6,5,5,3)

1arm DB press (5,5,3,3,2,2,2 [15,20,25,27.5,30,32.5,35])

Incline DB (8,8,4,4 [20,25,27.5,20])

Machine shoulder press (6,5,6,4 [50,50,40,40])

Pec deck (12,12,12,10,8,16 [60,80,100,110,115,75 lbs])

Still buzzing after hitting my goal of 95 x 5 on the flat bench then hitting 3 strong reps at 100 kg afterwards.

Shall be having a long foam roll tonight to set me up for some hard squatting tomorrow.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + bi*

Chins (3,5,7,7,5,5,3)

EZ-curls (8,8,8,8,4,8 [10,15,20,25,30,20])

Hammer curls (3x8 [12.5 for all])

Squats (10,10,3,3,3,5,5,5,3,4 [barx2, 50,60,70,80,85,87.5,90,85])

Wide leg press (5x10 [100,125,150,165,175])

Close leg press (3x10 [125,135,140])

Leg ext (5x8 [70,70,90,90,50])

Leg curl (8,8,8,8,5 [60,70,80,85,70])

Felt gash walking into the gym today, mind not on it but once i got to work it rapidly turned around. Very chuffed with a squat PB, it's taken a little while but it actually felt light!

Couple of days off now, rest up and come back hard with a sunday pull day!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Pull ups (5,6,5,6,5,5,4 [b/w])

Chins (3x4)

Deads (5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,5 [60x2,90,100,110,120,130,140,145,120])

Db rows (6,6,6,6,6,7 [20,25,27.5,30,32.5,25])

lat pull downs (10,10,9,9,10 [80,100,120,110,100])

Pin snatch pulls (5x5 [50,60,80,90,95])

BB shurgs (10,10,10,8,8,8 [bar,60,70,80,95,60])

Great session, tried snatch pulls off of pins (just bellow the knee) as a back finisher, focused more on form but really enjoyed the and felt them in the whole of my back.

Hit my target weight of 145x3 on deads which is nice. Bring on some legs tomorrow, might have to keep the weight down and the volume up if my back feels like i expect it too...


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs+tri*

Superset

CGBP (10,10,10,8,5[bar,50,60,70,70,60])

Dips (5,5,3,2,3)

Tricep ext (8,8,8,8,8,6 [12.5,15,17.5,15,12.5])

Leg curls (8,8,8,8,7,7 [50,60,70,80,70,60lbs])

Leg ext (10,10,10,10,8,8[60,70,90,90,110,70lbs])

Lunges (3x10 [15 kg all})

Hack squats (10,10,8,8,8,8,8 [0,20,30,40,50,50,30])

Squats (8,8,5,5,3,3,3,3,3,20[bar,50,60,65,70,70,70,70,70,50])

Started with a super set, dips where done with a 3 second pause / stretch at the bottom and a squeeze at the top.

Then reversed my legs for a change, wanted to hit leg curls and ext first because i was feeling a twinge in my hammy, so i thought, get them pumped, stretch and feel it out from there.

Hacks again where pathetic but i really felt them.

Finally i found the fatigue actually focused my mind on form with the squats, the 20 rep finisher was off the cuff and probably a fair bit too light but even so my quads and lunges knew about it!

Good session!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

Incline (10,10,5,5,5,3,3,3,5 [barx2,50,60,70,75,80,80,80,70])

DB bench (8,8,8,6 [20,25,27.5,30,25])

BB OHP (8,5,5,5,3,3,5 [bar,30,40,50,55,60,65,45])

Arnold press (5x8 [10,12.5,15,12.5,10])

Pec deck (10,10,10,10,9,6,13 [70,90,100,110,120,125,80])

Lat raises (3x15 [5kg all])

Rear delt raises (6,8,8,8 [5kg all])

Decline sit ups (4x10)

Solid session not DB flat benched in ages and i felt a little unstable but it's good to switch things up.

Quite a bit of volume type stuff to finish off, got a great pump and hit rear delt raises which i've never really done before.

Last push session in my gym before moving home for the summer!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + Bi*

Leg ext (15,12,10,8,8,10 [50,70,90,110,120,90,70lbs])

Squats (10,10,8,5,5,5,5,5 [barx2,50,60,70,80,87.5,75,60 ]) Paused

Hack squats (5x8 [20,30,40,50,50])

leg press (6x10 [100,120,140,160,170,120])

legs curl (8,8,5,6 [70,80,90,70])

Ez bar curl (10,10,10,10,5,5 [10,20,25,30,30,20])

Hammer curls (8,8,4,5,6 [10,10,12.5,10,10])

Switched it around by hitting legs before the bi. Actually think i might give this a crack for a while. Hit a 5 rep PB on squats. They're going up, slowly but they're moving haha

Very good session!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Deads (9x3 [60x3,90,100,120,130,100,100])

Chins (5,7,5,5,5,4,3)

DB rows (8,8,8,6,8 [20,25,27.5,27.5,25])

Hammer strength machine (5x10 [50,60,70,60,05])

back ext (5x8 [body weight])

rev pec deck (15,12,10,8,15 [50,60,70,75,55lbs])

shrugs (5x10[20,25,25,25,20])

Didn't take me long to figure out no PR's where going to get set today, tight, slow and everything felt heavy, so i kept the weight moderate and focused on form, stretching and squeezing and simply getting the work done.

Guess it is to be expected after so many good sessions. Not to worry, i'll foam roll and eat well tonight and come back with some menace tomorrow for my last session in an actual gym for a while, hello back yard training!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

Dips (10,10,10,8,5,3])

CGBP (5,8,8,7,8 [bar,50,60,60,50])

tricep ext (10,10,10,8,10 [10,12.5,15,17.5,15])

push downs (10,10,10,7,10 [2,3,4,4,2 stack])

Squats (10,10,3,3,3,5,5,5,4,5,5 [barx2,50,60,75,80,75,85,85,85,80,70])

Leg press (10,10,10,10,10,7,20 [100,125,140,150,165,175,125])

leg ext (8,8,8,8,10 [50,70,90,110,70])

leg curls (8,8,8,7,8 [50,60,70,80,65])

Last working in my gym at university until september, grown to enjoy the comforts of an actual gym but i'll also enjoy getting back to some bare bones stuff in my back yard.

Good session, hitting what i was aiming for, fingers crossed when i return mid september i'll be able to blow all my current PR's out of the way.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Cardio*

Yesterday i went on a 1.5 mile run, moved back home so i've actually got some hills to go at now which is fun, did some stretching and pull ups as part of my warm up as i was very stiff.

The run went ok, serious lactic acid in my quads (not run in ages) but felt good to get back to some athletic type work other than lifting.

Push workout in a hour or so which i'll log later.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

OHP (5,5,5,5,5,5,5,3,3,3 [barx3,40,50,60,65,70,75,65])

Incline (12,5,5,5,5,5,5[bar,40,55,65,75,80,80])

Alternate OH DB press (5x16 [12.5,12.5,12.5,15,15])

Dips (8,8,6,6,4,4 [b/w])

Lat raises (5x8 [7.5,7.5,7.5,5,5])

flys (4x8 [7.5 all])

First workout in my back in my back yard, might not be as comfy as a gym but i like the change in surroundings, does me good to get back to basics.

Very good workout with PB's on my two main lifts. The DB OHP'ing and dips really added some nice volume and a great pump.

4 months since i started logging my workouts and I've not been loving my training this much for ages.... fantastic!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + bi*

Chins (8,8,5,5,4,3,3,3)

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,5,5 [barx2,50,65,80,85,85,85,85])

lunges (5x12 6,6 [15,15,20,20,20,20,20])

SLDL ( Needs more form work.... did some sets with 60 but failed to feel anything....)

EZ curls (8,8,8,5,5,5,5 [15,15,20,25,30,35,35])

1 arm hammer curl (8,8,8,5,6,3 [8.5,9,12.5,12.5,9,9])

Hit my goal of 85kg - 4 x 5. SLDL as above need some work before i can employ them as effective hamstring work but i did make sure the lunges where long strides to bring more glute / hams into play.

Solid workout.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Cardio*

Same as last session... felt easier now i've blown of some cobwebs.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Pull ups (3,4,5,5,5,5,4,3)

Deadlift (5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,2,8 [60x3,90,110,120,130,140,145,150,150,125])

Pause shrugs (5x10 [22.5 all])

DB row (8,8,8,5,5,5 [22.5,27.5,27.5,32.5,32.5,37.5])

Snatch grip DL (3,3,3,3,2 [80,90,100,110,115])

Farmers carries (6,4,5,5,4,3,4,5,4 [27.5x7 , 22.5x2]) Rep = trips up and down my back yard

Jesus i'm fried from that, great session 5kg PB on my 3 rep deads... only down side was a poor show on the pull ups.

Time to feast on some chicken wings and jacket spuds ready for some leg work!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

Dips (8,8,8,8,8,6,4)

CGBP (12,10,10,8,8,5 [bar,50,60,70,70,70])

Skull crushers (15,12,10,8,8 [bar,25,30,35,35])

Squats (10,10,3,3,3,3,3,3,2,3,3 [barx2,50,65,75,80,85,90,95,80,80])

Pause squats (5x3 [70 for all])

Walking lunges (24,24,12,12 [10's,10's,17.5's,17.5's])

SLDL form work (5x6 [50 kg for all])

Nice 85%er session. upper back was tight from yesterday but with a good warm up it soon loosened up, walking lunges where light but done with a slow deep stretch on each rep, engaging the glutes and hams and i managed to feel the SLDL work this time!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

OHP (8,8,3,5,5,5,5,5,5 [barx2, 40,50,60,70,70,70,70,60])

Incline (8,5,5,5,5,5,5,6,6 [40,55,65,75,80,80,80,70,50])

1 arm DB press (5x5 ,3 [15,15,22.5,22.5,22.5,22.5])

Dips (8,8,5,4,3)

DB fly (12,10,10,10,8 [7.5 all])

Lat raises (8,6,6,8,7,8,12 [7.5,7.5,7.5,5,5,5,2.5])

Rep Pb on the over head press and incline hitting more sets of 5 than i did last time round which was my goal at the start of the workout, the rest came in where i'd expect it too... over all solid work!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + bi*

Chins (7,7,7,6,6,5,4,3)

Squats (10,9,5,5,5,5,5,5 [barx2,50,60,65,70,75,70])

Lunges (4x12 [10 kg each hand for all])

EZ-curls (12,10,10,10,10 [15,20,20,25,25])

Short and not at all sweat, guts are playing up and i felt like sh**e, sweating, aching.

Good job tomorrows a rest day and i've not got work.

Still glad i got some work in!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Chins (7,7,5,5,5,5,5,4,3,4)

BB rows (5x5 , 3x3 [60,65,70,75,80,85,85,85])

Deads (5x8 [90,100,110,120,120])

DB row (5x6 [22.5 all])

Shrugs (10,10,10,10,8,8,15,10 [22.5,22.5,27.5,27.5,32.5,32.5,32.5,22.5,22.5])

First session in the rain since getting home, done well to last this long, slippy underfoot and a wet bar / bells but that didn't cause to much of an issue.

Little extra volume on the deads made a nice change... off to london tomorrow for a mates birthday, wish i could say i was planning on drinking tonic water but frankly i'm not fooling anyone, he's my best mate and i plan to get steaming with him.

Back to it monday!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

OHP (11x5 [barx3, 40,50,65,70,70,70,70,60])

Incline (7x5 [40,55,65,75,80,80,80])

Alternate DB press (16,16,12,12,16 [12.5,17.5,17.5,17.5,12.5])

Bench (8,8,8,7,3,6 [50.60.65.70.70.60])

Dips (5,5,3)

Flies (3x10 [7.5 all])

Happy with my main movement, pretty much where they where last session which after a big weekend of partying for my mates birthday isn't so bad, felt drained through out and by the time i hit my accessory work i was done. Totally expected and just a case of getting back at it throughout the week.

Wouldn't change the weekend i had, with a mate i'd not seen for months, for a few extra reps on the dips if i'm honest...


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + Bi*

Skwats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,5 [barx2, 50,70,80,85,85,85,85,85])

Lunges (12,12,12,6,6 [10,10,17.5,17.5,22.5,22.5])

SLDL (5x6 [50 kgs all]) Form work

Chins (5,5,5,5,5,3)

Ez curls (5x10 [20 kg])

Squats went well, hitting 85 kg nicely now so i'll be moving up to 90 next session, as with my last session by the time i got round to accessory work i was lagging, so didn't faff around with a load of movements.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Deads (3,3,3,3,3,3,3,5,5,3,4 [60x4,90,110,130,140,140,145,140,140])

Pulls ups (5,5,5,4,3,2,1)

BB row (6,6,6,6,5,5,5,5,5 [50,60,65,70,70,70,60,50])

Shrugs (10,10,10,10,10,10,5 [17.5,22.5......])

Chins (3,4,5,5,4,3)

Deads fell short, it was pouring down which made grip and underfoot slippy but i still got some solid reps in.

BB rows where done with wide stance, closer grip than normal, felt it hit my back differently which was good.

Finished with chins instead of farmers walks, the brick work i'm training on was far to slippy to be hauling DB's up and down on.

Average workout really...


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Leg + tri*

Dips (10,10,10,5,4,3,5 [b/wx3, 7.5,7.5,5,b/w])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,3,3,3,5,5 [barx2,50,60,75,85,90,90,90,85,70])

Lunges (12,12,12,12,6,6,6,6 [10,10,17.5,17.5,22.5,22.5,22.5,22.5])

CGBP (8,8,8,6,10 [50,60,65,70,60])

Skull crushers (5x10 ,12 [15,20,25,30,30,20])

Solid squatting felt comfortable under the 90 despite a bit of fatigue from pulling yesterday.

Focused on a bit of volume for the tri work... Good workout!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

OHP (10,10,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,2,3 [barx2.50,65,65,70,75,75,75,75,65])

Pause bench (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,3,2 [barx2,60,70,80,85,90,95,100])

Incline (8,8,8,6,8 [50,60,65,70,60,50])

Behind the neck press (5x8 [bar,25,25,30,bar])

Lat raises (10,12,12 [2.5 plates])

Incline flys (5x10 [7.5 kg all])

Happy with that, benching the same amount after heavy OHP as what i was from fresh a month ago.

Behind the neck work is p**s weak but feels great, really hits those delts hard.

Assistance work was light but got a decent pump etc


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Leg + Bi*

Chins (6,6,6,5,4,5,5,5,5,5 [b/wx3,5,7.5,b/wx5])

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,5,4,3,5 [barx3,50,65,75,80,85,90,90,90])

Pause squats (3x3 [70 all])

Lunges (6x12 [10,10,10,17.5,17.5,17,5])

Ez-curls (15,12,10,10,8,8,6,13 [15,15,20,20,25,25,30,30,15])

SLDL (form work [50 all])

Solid squat session, pumped to get the 90 x 5 felt stronger with a slightly wider stance than normal...

Had a slight tweek in my shoulder from yesterday, didn't stop me in anything but i'll keep an eye on it and do some light stretching / up the old fish oil for a day or three.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Chin ups (10x5 , 3x3 [b/w])

Deads (3,3,3,3,3,3,5,5,5,5,3,1,3 [60x4,80,100,110,125,135,140,140,140,145])

Bent over rows (8,8,8,5,5,4 [50,60,65,70,75,75])

Snatch pulls (5x3 [75.85.95,105,105])

Farmers walks (8,8,6,6,6,9,7 [22.5 kg all])

Due to the twinge in my shoulder pulls ups became chins ups and i left shrugs out (did a warm up set and it irritated it...) happy with the deadlifting as i got a fair amount of work in and around my 5 rep max. Snatch pulls are still being kept light and form watched and i once again used a wide stance for bent over rows which allows me to engage my lower lats a lot more.

Good session! and as i side note i'm really starting to notice some "thickness" in the mirror which is a nice bonus.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + "tris"*

SLDL (5,5,5,5,4,5 [50,60,65,70,50])

Squats (10,10,8,8,5,3,3,3,1,2,2,3 [barx2,50,60,70,80,85,90,95,95,95,85,80])

Lunges (24,12,12,12,24 [10,17.5,17.5,17.5,5])

Skull crushers (15,15,10,10,12 [15,25,25,25,20])

Enjoyed the slightly lower rep / heavier squatting think i'm a week or two away from a solid few reps at 100 kg which frankly i should be smashing away at this point but my squats shameful and this is being rectified haha

Shoulder twinge is getting better but still there hence no dips or CGBP just some light skull crushers as they didn't aggravate it.

Weekend off and i'll see you all on monday to crush some new PR's!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

1 arm DB OHP (5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3 [17.5,17.5,17.5,22.5,22.5,22.5,32.5,32.5,32.5,32.5,32.5,27.5])

Bench (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,3,3,3,3 [barx2,50,65,75,80,80,80,80,80,70,60,50])

BB OHP (10,10,10,10,7,10 [bar,25,40,40,40,30])

DB incline (8,8,8,7,6 [17.5 all])

Sledge hammer swinging finished 10 lb sledge x 150 reps (75 each side)

Solid workout, love single handed presses, feels real old school and good for my shoulders, i then dropped the weight on the bench a little and went for speed, still paused at the bottom but then tried to explode as violently as possible from that position.

The finisher i've not done in ages and boy has my conditioning dropped... still, very fun!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + Bi*

Squats (10,10,5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3 [barx3,50,65,75,80,85,90,90,90,90,90,85])

Pause squats (6x3 [75,75,75,75,75,60])

Chins (5,5,5,5,5,5,5,3,3,3)

Hammer curls (8,8,8,5 [12.5 all])

EZ-curls (5x10 [15,15,20,20,25])

Fat gripz BB hold finisher, simply holding 60 Kg with fat gripz for as long as possible for 4 sets with a short rest in between.

Very enjoyable workout!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Today should have been a rest day however i've got the day off work, nothing to do and a felt energized so f**k it, thought i might as well brake some rules and got for day 3 on the trot.

*Pull*

DL's (3,3,3,3,3,3,1,1,1,3,3,3,3,3,1,1,1,1 [60x4,80,100,100,120,130,140,145,145,15,145,145,150,155,155,155])

Pull ups (5x3)

Db rows (4x8 [17.5,22.5,27.5,27.5])

BB shrugs (7x5 [60,60,70,80,90,100,100])

Farmers walk (10,10,10,8,12 [22.5 all])

Very happy with DL's my goal was 145 for 5x3 and after hitting that easily i decided to throw in a few heavier singles.

Pull ups where more a recovery and i was buzzing after farmers walking the same distance as my last session in 2 sets less... upping the weight next pull day.

Now i really should rest!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs + tri*

Superset

Dips (5,8,8,8,8,5,4)

Pull ups (3,5,5,5,4,3,3)

Superset II

skull crushers (10,10,8,8,8 [barx2,25,25,25])

Tricep ext (8,8,8,8 [75 all])

Lunges (6x12 [10,10,17.5,17.5,22.5,22.5])

Squats (8,8,8,8,8,5,8,8,8,8 [barx2,40,50,60,70,70,70,65,60])

SLDL (5x6 [50,50,50,55,55])

Got a bit more volume in on the squats, was meaning to do 10 sets of 8 but one set got thrown of by my dog running out into the yard, had to rack is sharpies encased i dropped it and crushed the poor mutt.

Shoulder feels a lot better now, going to hammer some volume on the push tomorrow after work!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

Incline (15,12,8,8,8,8,8,5,9 [barx2, 50,60,70,75,75,75,60])

1arm DB press (5x5 [17.5,17.5,22.5,22.5,22.5])

Bench (8,8,8,5,3,5,9 [50,60,70,80,85,70,60])

lat raises (10,10,8,8,5,5 [5,5,5,7.5,7.5,5])

Flys (4x10 [7.5 all])

Behind the neck press (8,8,10,8,8 [barx3,25,25])

Very average session, working in a kitchen all day in this heat has drained me but no excuses i'm happy to have gotten the work done. The behind the neck press was simply form work / a bit of a light pump testing my shoulder out.

Hello weekend rest.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Legs+ bi*

Chins (3,6,6,5,5,5,5,5,7)

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,5,3,3 [barx3, 50,65,75,85,85,85,85,80])

Lunges (12,12,12,12,12 [b/w,10,10,17.5,17.5])

Cheat curls (8,8,8,5,5,5,5,5 [20,25,30,35,35,40,40,40])

Plain and simple. Had a drink over the weekend which i know isn't perfect but didn't really feel it today. Pretty normal session after 3 days rest. Fired up for a big pull day tomorrow!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pull*

Pulls ups (5,5,5,5,5,5,5,3,3)

Kb swings (5x3 [16kg])

Bent over rows (5,5,5,5,5,5,5,7 [50,50,60,70,75,80,80,65])

Deads (8x3, 8 [60,60,80,100,120,140,145,145,120])

BB shrugs (10,10,8,8,6,6,10 [50,60,70,80,85,90,70])

Farmers (6,7,7,7,5 [27.5 all])

Decent session ... the KB swings where throw in between the pull ups and where simply to open up my hips, stretch my rib cage and prep me for pulling as i felt a bit tight.

Pulls felt spot on!

Do wish this warm weather would f**k off though, much prefer the cold winter chill haha


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Push*

OHP (5,5,5,3,3,3,3,5,3 [barx3,40,50,60,70,75,60])

Bench (5,5,5,3,3,2,1,5,10 [50,50,60,70,80,90,95,100,75])

Dips (8,8,7,5,6,4,4)

DB incline (8,8,8,4,12 [17.5,17.5,22.5,22.5,12.5])

lat raises (8,10,8,10,8,6 [5 kg all])

More of a test day than anything went in with the goal of 5 rep'ing 75 kg on the over head and 100 on the bench, hit both frankly with a little left in the tank but i wanted to hit those numbers by the end of this training cycle so very happy with that.

Tomorrow is the start of and upper / lower type split as opposed to push, pull, legs. Simply after 14 weeks i fancy a little change, freshen it up a bit and hopefully keep progressing as i have been.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Training split change*

1.Upper

2.Lower

3.Rest

4.Upper

5.Lower

6.Rest

7.Rest

*Lower*

Chins (8,8,8,6,6,5,3,3,3)

Squats (10,10,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,5 [barx3,50,65,75,85,85,85,85,85])

Lunges (5x12 [10,17.5,7.5,22.5,22.5])

Snatch DL (6x3 [60,75,85,95,105,110])

Before you mention it, i know chins aren't lower but i'll be throwing b/w chins and dips in whilst I warm up on lower days just because i can.

Good workout, weights not PB's but they all felt fast and "solid". Just under 6 weeks until i move back to uni and can get back into a proper gym. I love my back yard gym but i miss the variety offered in proper gyms.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Upper*

Pull ups (5,5,5,5,5,5,5,4,3,3)

1 arm Db press (5,5,5,3,1,1,3,3 [17.5,17.5,22.5,27.5,32.5,37.5,37.5,32.5,32.5,32.5,32.5,27.5])

BB row (6,5,5,6,6,6,5,6,5,5 [40,50,60,70,75,75,75,70,65,60])

Incline (6,6,6,6,6,6,6,5,5,7 [40x2,50,65,75,80,80,80,80,60])

DB shrug (6x10 [22.5 all])

Cheat curls (8,8,5,5,5,5,5,6 [20,20,30,35,40,40,40,40])

Getting more reps in on pulls ups / cheat curls, weight pb on 1 arm DB press... over all great session.

F**king love one arm DB presses!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lower*

Dips (10x5)

Deadlifts (3,3,3,3,3,3,5,5,5,5,4,1 [60x4,90,110,125,135,145,145,145,145])

Squats (5x5 , 3x5 [barx2,40,45,50,60,65,70,70,70])

Lunges (24,24,36,26 [10 each hand])

Farmers (5x8 [27.5 all])

5 rep PR on the deads for just shy of 3 sets, the 4,1 happened because of a grip slip, maybe 20 seconds in-between them to re-set.

Squats where all form and speed.

Lunges where light but focusing on getting the glutes and hammies involved, real short rests and a real nice pump.

Cracking workout.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Upper*

OHP (5,5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,10,8 [barx3,40,50,60,65,70,75,50,50])

Chins (6,6,5,5,4,3,5,5 [b/wx2,5,10,7.5,5,b/wx2])

Bench (8,8,8,8,8,4,2 [35,50,65,75,75,75,75])

Db row (6x10 [17.5,22.5,22.5,27.5,27.5,22.5])

Altern press (16,18,16 [17.5 all])

Lat raises (10,10,10,8,8 [5 kg all])

Cracking pump in my shoulder and lats. Don't often do DB rows but really got some good contractions today, defiantly something to work in a bit more often.

Overtime at work tomorrow so i'll do lower on Sunday.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lower*

Dips (10,10,10,8,6,4,2)

Squats (10,10,8,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,3,3,3 [barx3,50,60,70,75,85,90,90,90,85,80])

Deads (8x3 ,2,1 [60x2,70,80,85,90,95,100,100,100]) (speed work)

Lunges (6x12 [10,17.5,22.5,22.5,22.5,10])

Step up (5x5 [10 each hand])

Previously i'd only done sets of 3 with 90 kg so to get a set of 5 twice and then for a set of 3 after that was great. I kept the dead light and focused on the speed of the bar before killing my legs off with lunges.

the step ups where a sort of warm down but it allowed me to really isolate and focus on the contraction in my glutes, hams and "inner quad".

One month and 2 days to add:

10 kg on my 5 rep squat

5kg to my 5 rep bench

10 kg to my 5 rep deadlift

Well do-able!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Upper*

Pull ups (5,6,6,5,5,5,5,4)

Incline press (10,10,8,8,8,6,6,5,4,6,12 [barx2,40,50,65,75,85,85,85,80,60])

BB row (6,6,6,5,5,5,5,4 [40,50,60,70,75,80,80,80])

Strict OHP (8,8,8,8,8,6,8 [barx2,35,45,50,50,40])

Flys (3x10 [7.5 all])

Shrugs (5,5,5,8,8,8,8,8 [50x3,60,70,80,85,85])

200 sledge hammer swings (100 each side) [10lb]

PR on incline and i'm really starting to feel the contraction in my pull ups as my lats strengthen which feels great.

Assistance work was kept light and sweet as i wanted to get on to my sledge hammer swinging finisher. Great fun. Great workout.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Cardio / recovery*

Ab wheel roll outs (4x10 ,5)

Streching, skipping and shadow boxing.

1.5 mile hilly run.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lower*

Chins (5x6,5,5)

Deads (3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,2,1,1,1,1,1 [60x3,80,90,110,130,140,150,155,155,155,155,155])

Squats (8,5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,2,3,3 [barx3,50,60,65,70,80,85,90,95,85,80])

Farmers (9,9,8,9,7,7 [27.5 all])

Short and sweet. felt my back twinge during DL warm up so threw in some extra light sets and stretched thoroughly, keeping an eye on it through out...heard nothing more from it. Squats where all paused up until 85 kg, i was feeling strong so i decided to keep going until form broke down which it did on the 2nd 95 kg.

Then some slightly higher volume (same weight) farmers to finish.

Smash upper tomorrow before the missus comes to visit and i take a long weekend off.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Haven't done much since last Wednesday, i did do some OHP and squatting on Saturday but it was light and most of my time was spent coaching the missus whose been to visit and wanted to train with me. Anyway back to it with:

*Upper*

Bench (12,10,5,5,5,5,3,3,3,3,3,7 [barx2,50,65,75,85,95,100,105,105,105,80])

Pull ups (5,5,5,5,4,4,3)

Dips (7,5,5,3,3)

DB rows (6x10 [22.5,22.5,27.5,27.5,27.5,22.5])

Lat raises (8,8,8,10,10,6 [5 all])

Shrugs (6x8 [50,60,70,70,70])

Felt a bit gash, the body weight stuff was really poor, however my goal was 105 for 3x3 on the bench and i hit that comfortably.

I also got a great pump in my lats from the DB rows, these are growing on me as i dial in the form / learn the movement pattern.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lower*

Chins (6,7,7,6,5,5,5,4)

Squats (10,8,5,5,5,5,5,3,3,3, 8 [barx3,50,60,75,85,90,90,90,70])

Lunges (5x12 [10,17.5,22.5,22.5,22.5])

deads (10x3 [60x3,70,80,90,95,100,100,100]) Speed

Farmers (12,7,7,7,7 [22.5,27.5x4])

Average session, squats felt heavy but deads flew up... Gagging to get back to a proper gym now only 3 weeks and 2 days!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Upper*

Pull ups (5,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,4,3,3)

OHP (8,8,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,5,3 [barx3,40,50,60,65,65,60,55,50])

Db rows (6x8 [22.5,22.5,27.5,32.5,32.5,27.5])

Incline press (15,15,10,10,10,8,5,12 [barx2,40,55,65,70,75,55])

Incline fly (4x10 [7.5 all])

BB shrug (7x10 [50,50,60,65,70,70,70])

lat raises (8,8,5,5,5 [5,5,7.5,7.5,7.5])

Minging session, having been working with lower rep stuff this sort of volume really woke the lungs up... great pump afterwards though. Again DB rows are feeling better each time i do them.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lower*

Dips (8,8,8,11,7,5,5)

Deads (5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,5,1,10 [60x3,80,100,110,125,135,145,155,155,100])

High pulls (4,3,3,3,3,3 [50,50,60,65,65,65])

Super set

Paused squats (5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3 [barx3,40,50,55,60,65,65])

Lunges (5x12 [10s each hand])

Not a great session but i did hit my 155 for 5 goal (felt great up until that point). Haven't eaten great over the last day or two so i think thats why my session fell off after dips and deads but i got some work in there and left it at that. Always tomorrow!

High pulls where brand new, hence the light weight, more form work than anything.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Upper*

*
*

Chins (5,5,5,5,3,3,3,3,3,2,4,6 [b/wX4,5,10,12.5,15,17.5,20,10,b/w])

Bench (12,10,5,5,5,5,3,3,3,1,3,3 [barx2,50,60,80,90,100,105,105,105,95,85])

BB row (10x5 [40,40,50,60,65,70,75,80,80,70])

Alternate press (7x10 [12.5,12.5,17.5,17.5,22.5,22.5,22.5])

Db row (3x12 [22.5 all])

Super set

tri ext (10,10,10,10,10,12 [8.5,8.5,12.5,12.5,12.5,12.5])

Cheat curls (5,5,5,5,5,5,3,3,3 [20,30,30,35,35,40,40,45,45,45])

Honestly.... bit to much volume, intensity dipped again towards the end and the super set was implimented to speed things along and try and crank it back up.

Also got stung by a ba**ard bee doing BB rows, reached down to the bar and the f**er was under the barbell waiting to p**s me right off.

Average session. Rest needed.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

nice DL  bad luck on the bee though , are you still training outside ?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

GetePem said:


> nice DL  bad luck on the bee though , are you still training outside ?


Cheers, it's coming along nicely at the moment, still a good way off i want but aint that always the case!

And yes until the 5th of September (2 and a bit weeks) been lovely tonight mind but i really can't wait to get back!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lower*

*
*

Superset

Chins (5,5,5,5,5,5,4,3)

Dips (5,5,5,5,5,5,6,5)

Squats (10,10,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,6 [barx2,40,50,60,70,80,90,95,95,95,90,80])

Lunges (6x12 [10,17.5,17.5,22.5,22.5,10])

Speed deads (3,3,3,3,3,3,3,2,2,1 [60x3,70,80,90,100,110,110,115])

Farmers (10,8,8,8,8,8 [27.5 all]) ...bunch of static hold with the Db's.

Been aching for this session all day in work, really felt pumped up and everything felt lighter than usual... 100 Kg squats next heavy day as my 3 sets at 95 actually felt very comfortable. Farmers walk is improving every session and i'm getting some nice forearm growth to boot.

Very happy!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Upper*

OHP (8,8,5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,1,3,12[barx3,40,50,60,70,75,80,80,80,70,50])

Pull ups (6,6,6,5,4,4,4)

Incline (10,10,8,8,8,8,5,8[barx2,40,50,60,70,80,60])

DB row (8,8,8,6,6,6,7 [22.5,27.5,27.5,32.5,32.5,32.5,27.5])

CGBP (10,10,10,10,5 [40,50,60,65,65])

Hammer curls (5x8 [8.5,12.5x4])

Fantastic workout again, felt strong throughout, not much more too it than that!

Next!

Edit: Decided to record this in my log, going caffeine free for at least a month as of today. Knocked 2x 200mg tabs back with a can of monster before my workout today, not even really getting a mild buzz from that so i think it's best to lay off for a while haha


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lower*

Dips (5,10,10,8,9,5,2)

Deads (5,3,3,3, 6x6 [60x3,80,100,110,120,130,120,120])

Squats (10,5,5,5,5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3 [barx2,40,50,60,70,75,75,75,75,75,70])

Medows shrugs (6x8 [10,17.5x5])

Short and sweat, kicked it off with a bit more volume on the deads than i have been hitting before focusing on some speed with the squats.

First time doing medows shrugs so went real light and focused on the contracting, reckon i'll be feeling them tomorrow.

Upper tomorrow before a sunday and creamfields... that should be minging.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Good work, your getting some volume in!

My mate started at creamfields last night on security , sounds like he's been having some fun already


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Upper*

Pull ups (6,6,5,5,5,5,5,4)

Bench (12,12,8,6,4,4,4,5,1,1 [barx2,50,65,75,85,95,105,110,110])

BB row (8,5,5,5,3,3,1 [40,50,60,70,75,80,80])

BB curls (10,8,8,6,6,4,4,12 [20,30,35,40,40,45,45,30])

Got my summer goal of 105 x 5 on the bench, fair comfortable too so went for the 110 after for a couple of singles and that felt great.

Feet up resting for cream tomorrow now, can't f**king wait.



GetePem said:


> Good work, your getting some volume in!
> 
> My mate started at creamfields last night on security , sounds like he's been having some fun already


Cheers, the higher volume really seems to be working quite nicely for me at the moment. I intend on hitting my lower body with some serious volume when i get back in to a real gym because my quads are lagging and even though i'm not going for show, big strong quads are essential for a decent squat and DL.

Lets hope your mate doesn't find himself giving me a cavity search any time soon in that case!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

First off... a tale of woe.

Went to cream on sunday, buzzing and exited for a much needed spot of R+R. However at the gate i had the worst spot of bad luck / bad stewarding i've ever seen or experienced.

I'd only had 4 cans at this point so i wasn't close to being a state, i've walked through the first lot of security getting frisked etc and stepped through to the police, a sniffer dog was being used and gave us a sniff but didn't signal or indicate anything untoward so i joked with a female copper about not having a shower that morning. Big mistake. Despite the copper laughing and being very friendly a steward clearly wasn't having a good day and pounced at me saying "do you think this is a joke" and "i don't like your attitude" he then walked me over to the search tent took my ticket off me and handed me over too two coppers who gave the the full works, a**ehole and all.

After a CLEAN serch i asked if i was getting my ticket and was shown the back door. Fuming. I want to add i did my best to be calm and polite right up to the point they said i wasn't getting in where i lost it a bit and let them know what i thought of them.

I managed to walk back down the path they'd walked me up without being spotted and made a brave / stupid / pathetic dash of "no surrender" to get in... this time grabbed by some fook off doorman type who marched me out, tail between my legs haha

So yer s**t weekend!

Now with that off my chest:

*Lower*

Squats (8,8,5,5,5,5,5,3,3,3 [barx3,50,65,75,85,95,95,90,80])

Lunges (24,12,12,12 [10,17.5,17.5,17.5])

SLDL (5x10 [50 all])

Left it at that, during my second 95 kg squat set i felt a twinge in my neck which lead to a bout of pressure around the back of my neck / head, still got the work in but i've got it now and all though it's easing it felt nasty at first.

1 week until i'm in a proper gym!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> Lets hope your mate doesn't find himself giving me a cavity search any time soon in that case!


P.S. this is unbelievably ironic!


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow sounds like you had a right day on Sunday. My mate had a boring time on Sunday from what he has said. Pretty unfair of them turning you away after a clean strip search.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

GetePem said:


> Wow sounds like you had a right day on Sunday. My mate had a boring time on Sunday from what he has said. Pretty unfair of them turning you away after a clean strip search.


Disgraceful mate, really tried to be compliant and do as they asked, just to have some smug copper to tell me tough tittys.

I've done things in the past that deserve a slap on the wrist and i'm by no means a saint but i can hand on heart say i was massively wronged.

Aaa well, official complaint has been made (i'll get told to jog on again no doubt) and i felt sorry for myself yesterday but back to the training and getting ready to move out next week. S**t happens as they say.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Cardio*

Started off as an "upper" workout but after 2 sets of chins the pressure in the back of my neck and head started to come back. So i switched to a 2.5 mile run and some stretching.

Taking tomorrow rest as per the plan then i'll go again with an upper day, no point in irritating this (what ever it is) for the sake of it.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Radio silence due to moving and seeing off (hopefully) that neck pressure issue i was getting.

13 days later and back in a gym that isn't my back yard.

*Upper*

OHP (10,5,5,5,5,5,5 [barx2,40,50,60,60,0])

BB row (6x5 [40,50,60,70,75,75])

Incline (10,6x5 [bar,40,50,55,60,70,75])

Chin ups (8,8,5,5,4,3)

Lat raise (5x10 [5,7.5,7.5,7.5,5])

pec deck (10,10,10,8,8 [can't remember])

Couldn't remember the pec deck as i forgot my written log so wrote the above of memory.

Good session, very conservative testing this neck out but had zero issue so i'll go a little harder on lower tomorrow. Good to be back.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lower*

Deads (5,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3 [60x2,90,100,120,130,140,140,120])

Hacks (10,8,8,6,6,6,6,6 [emptyx2,30,40,50,50,50,50])

Leg ext (5x10 [50,70,90,110,110])

Leg curl (10,10,10,10,6 [40,60,70,75,75])

Standing calf raises (5x10 [60,70,70,70,70])

Simple, in and out workout, nothing crazy just getting back in the grove, everything went up well and most importantly painlessly.

Hacks where paused at the bottom. Rest time.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Upper*

Dips (8,8,8,6,6,4)

Pull ups (6,6,5,5,3,3)

Bench (10,5,5,5,3,3,2,3 [bar,50,60,80,85,90,90,80])

BB row (5x5 ,3,3,5 [bar,40,50,60,70,75,75,60])

Incline (8,8,6,6,6 [bar,40,50,60,60])

Lat pull down (10,10,10,10,5,5[75,95,115,135,145,100])

rev pec deck (3x12 [65 all])

pec deck (12,12,10,8,6 [80,90,110,120,130])

S**t workout, with more volume than i would of liked but staying at my missus tonight and she wasn't off work until half 8 and i had a hour and a bit to kill so threw in some extras. Even so stuff felt heavy, didn't feel warm and was suffering some serious calve DOM's which have only gotten worse tonight, calve raises kill haha

Not bothered to be honest, s**t happens, lets see what the next workout brings!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry about the radio silence, after popping something in my back at the start of September i found my lips around the rim of far to many pint glasses, partly due to me being back at uni and partly down to a distinct lack of will power.

Tonight i got back in the gym, didn't write it down but did back + bis, testing that back out and getting back into the swing of things.... hit 120-5x5 quite comfortably but still was much harder than it should have been.

Dead (warm up then 5x5)

BB rows (6x5)

lat pull down (sets of 10 then sets of 8)

hammer curls (4x8)

Rev pec dec (5x10-12)

Feel daft for not doing anything for 3 and a bit weeks but i feel like i'll bounce back quick enough... had a great time over those three weeks and sorted my priority's out with uni work, work, the missus, the gym so i see only good things to come.

Chest + tris tomorrow, i'll start logging properly again after a weeks training cycle to wake my muscles up again.


----------

